# A happy ending



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im going to try to condense this story. 

We had foster cats who thru unfortunate family troubles dumped our fosters at a shelter on the Mexican border without us knowing. We were trying to find space in foster homes for them, to get them moved.

We went down & bail them out at $65 a pop. In the 5 days they were there, before we found out, they all came down with _bad_ URI. My group asked me to take one. (I had several fosters already.) I agreed to.

The shelter had taken all the carriers in the back and loaded each cat in them and brought them out. We couldnt get out of there fast enough.When the cat arrived in a carrier to my house i thought he was sleeping but it turned out he couldnt walk and was listless. I freaked. We spent the evening trying to contract the vets on call for this shelter. They didnt return calls and the one that did return our several attempts of calls and leaving messages was committed to seeing some horses which would take up his day. He atleast tried to tell us over the phone what we could try to do to help. But it didnt. The other finally called back and said he had personal plans to spend the day with his son. With the attitude of its your problem I dont want to deal with it. Grrrrrrrr.

We took this cat to my vet early Monday morning. (He is great.) He gave him a steriod shot, a drip, took exrays because he couldnt walk. (We think someone may have kicked him.) and sent me home with meds for the UR which resulted in settling in his eyes and ulcer on his tongue. The vet said it was touch and go.

We called him Little Man. He did pull thru with lots of TLC. He was adopted out to a young man in college here. He and his friends looked at all the cats at our adoption event & picked Little Man. Even knowing he would have to give him eye meds indefinitely. Normally I worry about students adopting and making it a long term commitment but my guts told me this is a good person. I didnt hear from him for over a year half. 

We recieved a donation this weekend from him. He put a note with it. "My cat Little Man is the best cat anyone could ask for! Thanks 

It brings tears to my eyes everytime I read it. This is what we all work so hard for all the kitties to find. A great forever home. A safe and happy ending!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, what a great ending, thanks so much for sharing that.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tissue. *sniff* Darnit! Who moved my tissues?
How very nice for Little Man and his person that they let you know how well they are doing.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww that is so sweet! I love happy stories. Can you imagine all the other happy stories out there that you just don't know about? It actually made me teary thinking about the cat being rescued, the owner still remembering where he adopted from after 1 1/2 yrs & donating money with the note.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats a lovely story ....


----------

